# Seeking Golden Greeks



## rattboy (Apr 11, 2008)

I am interested in the captive propogation of this locality of Testudo. If you have any subadults or adult surplus animals, please contact me: [email protected].

Thanks,
PR


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 11, 2008)

rattboy said:


> I am interested in the captive propogation of this locality of Testudo. If you have any subadults or adult surplus animals, please contact me: [email protected].
> 
> Thanks,
> PR



Hi Paul!!

Yvonne


----------



## rattboy (Apr 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Paul!!
> 
> Yvonne



Hey Yvonne! I still plan on a visit soon!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## AshelyStoliOzo (May 26, 2008)

rattboy said:


> I am interested in the captive propogation of this locality of Testudo. If you have any subadults or adult surplus animals, please contact me: [email protected].
> 
> Thanks,
> PR



where are you located? i have a golden greek female


----------



## rattboy (May 26, 2008)

AshelyStoliOzo said:


> rattboy said:
> 
> 
> > I am interested in the captive propogation of this locality of Testudo. If you have any subadults or adult surplus animals, please contact me: [email protected].
> ...



Hi,

I sent you a private messege.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## jasso2 (May 27, 2008)

hey rat boy. i saw some on kingsnake goldens for 95. but i really dont trust the people on there. i tried buyin 2 e.hermann from a guy there, michael powell, and told him i was going down there to visit my family and he wouldnt let me see them, he wanted me to order them (no point if i was visiting the same city) ....... fishy so becareful. better if you get your goldens from someone here.


----------



## rattboy (May 27, 2008)

Appreciate the info Jas. Yeah it can be dicey when you buy from the importers or distributers. I have found that recently imported greeks can be a handful in acclimating but thus far I've been successful at rehabbing stressed animals. They just seem far more delicate than other species I have worked with in the past. From what I understand, once established they do well. I hope to have a solid group established and turn away from the acquisition process which I only look at as a necessary evil if I intend to undertake a project with good intent.

Thanks for your comments 

Paul


----------

